# مساعدة لمختبر الديجيتل ....مساعدة عاجلة



## r.m.s (30 أبريل 2011)

عندي مشروع لمختبر ديجيتال مو عارفة شة اعمل
رجاء ساعدوني بافكاركم


----------



## عزيز العراقي (1 مايو 2011)

هل تريدين ان تصممي المختبر الديجيتال بنفسك وما مستوى المختبر اقصد هل هو مختبر جامعة واي مرحله يدرس واي قسم


----------

